# Favored Careers by Enneagram



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm curious what are commonly favored careers by the following Enneagram types

Type 1

Consider wings (1w9, 1w2)
Consider variants (So, SP, Sx) and stackings
Type 2

Consider wings (2w1, 2w3)
Consider variants (So, SP, Sx) and stackings
Type 3

Consider wings (3w2, 3w4)
Consider variants (So, SP, Sx) and stackings
Type 4

Consider wings (4w3, 4w5)
Consider variants (So, SP, Sx) and stackings
Type 5

Consider wings (5w4, 5w6)
Consider variants (So, SP, Sx) and stackings
Type 6

Consider wings (6w5, 6w7)
Consider variants (So, SP, Sx) and stackings
Type 7

Consider wings (7w6, 7w8)
Consider variants (So, SP, Sx) and stackings
Type 8

Consider wings (8w7, 8w9)
Consider variants (So, SP, Sx) and stackings
Type 9

Consider wings (9w8, 9w1)
Consider variants (So, SP, Sx) and stackings

Also make note of other things

2,3,4 are often driven by shame: There are shame and counter-shame examples of these three
5,6,7 are often driven by fear: There are phobic and counter-phobic examples of these three
8,9,1 are often driven by anger: I'm not sure if there are anger and counter-anger variants, but who knows...


----------



## CrudeAsAButton (Feb 18, 2015)

MY favored career, 4w5 so/sx, is filmmaking. I want to be a director. It is also the favored career of my 3w4 sx/so boyfriend. My 7w6 sx/so best friend wanted to be a biologist, then a chef, then a journalist, and right now a software engineer, hahaha. He also has a strong passion for acting and does community theater. That's a 7 for you.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Your question is too hard to answer. XD

But you might enjoy this resource:

http://www.amazon.com/Career-Within...d=1427380813&sr=8-1&keywords=enneagram+career


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I find my enneagram affects how I move towards my career. Palmer put it well…



> There is usually a history of in completes: a degree left unfinished, a major project left undone. There is always a problem with moving directly from an idea to action, which, from a six's point of view, does not read as procrastination so much as a logical attempt to be prepared.


She talks a bit about fear of success and self doubt setting in. I find once inner doubt creeps in, it's kinda like a roller coaster that is difficult to get a hold of, you go through every possible scenario internally, every crack, just in case. 
My head hurts coz of all teh thinking sometimes :laughing: 
There's always the counter-possibilities, also feeling disadvantaged quickly, it's easy to feel dejected mostly coming from a phobic place. But yeah, it's the first thing I thought of when coming to this topic.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm studying to be a paralegal. I love to study law, but I'm a little worried about how organized and focused I'll have to be. Also, I hate to sit still. I think I'd be a better lawyer. I'll probably eventually shoot for law school. I have switched studies several times as well. I was going to go into Physical therapy assisting, but that was a little too much responsibility and the program was too strict. I've considered real estate sales, teaching, law enforcement (for some reason...Just romanticizing law and order I think) human resource management, culinary and/or hospitality, and I am an aspiring author as well.

I think I'll stick with the law for now. My sister is a 9w8 sp/sx ISFP and is studying to be a dental hygienist. Her husband is an INFJ sx/sp 4w3 welder. He likes it but wishes he had more creative freedom. He wants to weld decorative metal pipes lol. Dad is an ISTP 5w6 sp/sx Carpenter. Stepmom is an ESFJ 9w1 sp/so administrator which she is quite suited for. Mom is a 7w8 sp/so ESFP dog trainer and her husband is 8w7 sx/sp ESTP and dog trains as well. My roommate/best friend (ISFJ 6w5 so/sp) is studying to be a foreign language teacher, but I think she should work in a bank or something . My girlfriend is studying some technical mumbo jumbo dealing with satellites and GPS software, which she already hates and she is an ENFJ 3w2 so/sp. If she knew about typology before she chose her field of study, she probably wouldn't have gone into something like that. It is boring and technical work. She just wanted something that paid well and seemed impressive.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

My ideal career would be a writer (as a social 4), especially of novels, but I think it would be really cool to be in a band too, because I'm such a music junkie. Most 4s in general seem to favor careers with an artistic bent even if they're not specifically in an arts field. I'm not too certain if I have a 3 wing or not, but I think that combined with being so/sx makes me crave external validation and recongition for my work more than a 5 wing would. (Though even the most misanthropic 4w5 sx/sp wants that, secretly.)

My mom is an ISTJ 1w2 sp/so and has had careers in the helping profession for most of her life. She's worked at two different developmentally disabled workshops for these careers, which go along with her strong morality and a genuine need to serve humanity. My dad, meanwhile, is an ENFP 7w6 so/sx (who has bad anxiety and a 4 fix, so he looks like a 6) has done a variety of different jobs because he has the attention span of a gnat. (Which is something that ISTJ 1s evidently aren't too fond of, because they're divorced now.)


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

5w4 sp/sx, favoured career options....

Fiction writer
Metalsmith (artisanal goods)
Designer (landscape or interior)


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

7w6. Actor/writer/comedian/musician.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

7w6 Sp/Sx

Pony


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Edit: _Professional_ Pony


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Either 5w4 or 6w5
Psychiatry or Internal meds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

7w6 sx

Record Company Owner / Music Producer
Journalist
Actor 
Comedian
Writer


----------

